# Natural Slingshot In Acacia Wood



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello Slingshot Forum friends!!!

I present my latest creation, a slingshot carved in a natural fork of Acacia dealbata wood. This species is considered a sort of a plague here, so there's lots of wood on the outdoors for grabs. Nevertheless, this wood is very inconsistent in its quality, so I got lucky in founding this fork. Carved with hand tools and finished with linseed oil and a tad of beeswax. It sports a set of TBG flatbands with an old and soft SuperSure pouch. This one is to be tested yet!!

Hope you like it!!

Cheers ...Q

* You can click on the pictures for a better view.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

First!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wonderful job as always Master Q Dude!  The Acacia grain is magnificent. I know the depth of the wood can't be appreciated in photos. Your photos are fantastic btw  That fork is stunning.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> First!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wonderful job as always Master Q Dude!  The Acacia grain is magnificent. I know the depth of the wood can't be appreciated in photos. Your photos are fantastic btw  That fork is stunning.


Oh Sir!!!! 

Can we make the "Reply/Comment of the Month" competition????

THANK YOU SO MUCH, my friend!!!! And you're right: this wood, when well sanded, is almost iridescent. One can't see that quality on photos (Unless you're AnTrAxX or something!!  ) But if you click on the pictures, you can enhance a little bit its quality.

Hope everything's fine with you, Brandon!!! :wave:

Cheers ....Q


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Very good job, Quer!!!! Pictures are never good enough, if it looks that nice in a photo, you know it's a beauty!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

devils son in law said:


> Very good job, Quer!!!! Pictures are never good enough, if it looks that nice in a photo, you know it's a beauty!


 :wave: Thank you so much, my friend, for the nice reply!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Each time I look to herr I love it more! Excelente trabalho amigo!!!! 
Abraço!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice fork Q.  With the arch in the handle it looks like she is trying to sit up from the moist log she is laying on in one of the photos.  She has nice character in her grain. I like the knots.  Way to go!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Another elegant design and amazing craftsmanship. Well done, Q!

Darren


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

That's nice, man...well done!


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Q you are a master. You take something beautiful and make it into something exquisite. 
Always a pleasure looking at your work sir. 
Thank you.
Clint


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

I like your carving!

Great work and really nice wood


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bravo Q! 
I like the overall shape and the lines, in this one, and your other slings. They work well together. 
I hope to show their reflection in my future fabrications. Always like your stuff Master Q!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful fork Q!

Every time I see pictures of Your slingshots I admire the wonderful look, but then have to stop and try to imagine just how wonderful it must feel to shoot. I have had the opportunity to see probably 4 or 5 of your works in the flesh and am I never disappointed in any way. Proportion, shape, finish, size, aesthetic wonderfulness....You nail it every time. You Sir are a true Master of Your craft.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Another beautiful creation of functional art from you my friend!! Amazing work you do. The grains in that wood are sooo very cool.

Hope all is well with you!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you did a beautiful job on carving it :wave:


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

so calm and proud, somehow..

congratulations!

jazz


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

El Señor Q never dissapoints! Beautiful change from your beloved oak with the last several forks. This one honors your skills.

Be well,
SF


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Gorgeous. Another winner. I love the slight curves you've put on her. So sexy.

Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

slingshooterPT said:


> Each time I look to herr I love it more! Excelente trabalho amigo!!!!
> Abraço!


Muito obrigado, meu amigo!!!

Em breve terá um novo lar!!!

Um abraço...Q



Can-Opener said:


> Nice fork Q. With the arch in the handle it looks like she is trying to sit up from the moist log she is laying on in one of the photos. She has nice character in her grain. I like the knots. Way to go!


LOL!! With that comment you've just made, one can tell you have indeed a very imaginative mind, dear sir!!

Many of us, I bet, think of slingshots as living beings.

THANK YOU so much for watching, my friend!!!!

Cheers ...Q



Mister Magpie said:


> Another elegant design and amazing craftsmanship. Well done, Q!
> 
> Darren


Thank you very much, Darren!!!! :wave:

Cheers ...Q



Tentacle Toast said:


> That's nice, man...well done!


So many thanks for your reply, my friend!!!

Cheers ...Q



Barky Bow said:


> Q you are a master. You take something beautiful and make it into something exquisite.
> Always a pleasure looking at your work sir.
> Thank you.
> Clint


Oh sir....

You're so KIND!!! Thank you very much for your nice feedback!!!

I'm glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



E.G. said:


> I like your carving!
> 
> Great work and really nice wood


Thank you very much, my friend!!

Cheers ...Q



Beanflip said:


> Bravo Q!
> I like the overall shape and the lines, in this one, and your other slings. They work well together.
> I hope to show their reflection in my future fabrications. Always like your stuff Master Q!


Oh, my friend!!!

I'm very proud that you're thinking of my works as an inspiration for future slingshots of yours!!!

THANK YOU SO MUCH, my friend Beanflip!! If I worth something in this hobby, is because of people like yourself, which have helped me grown up (remember that Osage fork??  )

Best regards!!

Q



quarterinmynose said:


> Beautiful fork Q!
> 
> Every time I see pictures of Your slingshots I admire the wonderful look, but then have to stop and try to imagine just how wonderful it must feel to shoot. I have had the opportunity to see probably 4 or 5 of your works in the flesh and am I never disappointed in any way. Proportion, shape, finish, size, aesthetic wonderfulness....You nail it every time. You Sir are a true Master of Your craft.


Quarterinmynose = :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

...'nuff said!!

Cheers ...Q



Ifab25 said:


> Another beautiful creation of functional art from you my friend!! Amazing work you do. The grains in that wood are sooo very cool.
> 
> Hope all is well with you!


My friend!!!

How are you sir?? Hope all is good with you too!!  Send my regards to the family!!

And thank you so much for your always kind reply!!

Cheers ...Q



bigron said:


> you did a beautiful job on carving it :wave:


Thank you so much, Bigron!!!

Cheers ...Q



jazz said:


> so calm and proud, somehow..
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> jazz


Oh sir!!!

MANY THANKS for your lovely comment!!

I'm so glad you've liked it!!

Cheers ...Q



SmilingFury said:


> El Señor Q never dissapoints! Beautiful change from your beloved oak with the last several forks. This one honors your skills.
> 
> Be well,
> SF


El señor Q sends its best regards to el señor SmilingFury!!!! LOL!!

Thank you so much for your comment, my friend!!! I guess my next one will be carved in oak, actually. Some forks I have here are about to be ready!!!

Cheers ...Q



mr. green said:


> Gorgeous. Another winner. I love the slight curves you've put on her. So sexy.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Master Q.


LOL!!! Thank you so much for your sensual response, Mr.Green!!

Hope everything is going well in cold Canada, my friend!!!!

Best regards!!

Q


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Stunning work as always Q!
Love the grain of the Acacia!

Great job!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

carboncopy said:


> Stunning work as always Q!
> Love the grain of the Acacia!
> 
> Great job!


Thank you so much, my friend!!

It is indeed a very beautiful wood, with some hidden secrets inside of it!! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :king:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

alfshooter said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :king:


Hola Maestro!!! Saludos de Portugal! :wave:

Muchas gracias por tu comento visual!!! 

Espero que este todo bien, Alf!!

Un abrazo ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's beautiful, even sensual. You gave the best to that acacia fork. :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> That's beautiful, even sensual. You gave the best to that acacia fork. :bowdown:


Wow!!!!

Ciao Bob!!! How's everything, my friend!!

THANK YOU so much for your always valuable comment!!! :wave:

We'll be talking!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Q's signature edition!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Q's signature edition!


Thank you so much, my dear friend!!! 

Next one will be heading your ways, with less sandpaper work (and some olives to accompany!!!)

Hope everything's fine, Irfan!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Watching you progress from a good wood carver to an artist is a pleasure, Q-Man!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

agree


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Watching you progress from a good wood carver to an artist is a pleasure, Q-Man!


Oh sir, you're too much!!!!

THANK YOU so much for taking a peek on this one, my friend!! As a first influence on my work, your words are ALWAYS valuable!!

My best regards!!!

Q


----------



## Aiolos (Nov 27, 2019)

Very nice !


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Aiolos said:


> Very nice !


Merci, mon ami!!! A very old thread and a long gone slingshot.

But I'm very glad with your feedback, sir 

Cheers ...Q


----------

